# Will A Vulcan fly Again (And It Isnt Star Trek)



## syscom3 (Mar 12, 2007)

I just read that a RAF Vulcan bomber might take to the skies over London this June.

Any of you Brits know about this?


----------



## Glider (Mar 13, 2007)

A little. There is one that is going through a major rebuild and I know that the funding has been sorted out which ios often the main problem. I don't know anything about dates and admit that June could be a little premature.

BAE are putting a lot of effort into assisting the rebuild so its chances must be demmed better than average.

There is a Vulcan at Southend airport that cannot fly but does fast taxiing passes before deploying the chute to stop it. They talk about getting it to fly, but frankly I don't think the money will ever be sufficient. Just think of the fuel bill!!!


----------



## Glider (Mar 13, 2007)

Try this link
Vulcan to the Sky Trust - Avro Vulcan Bomber XH558 - Vulcan Operating Company


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah last I read about it they were in need of around £1 million to get her airworthy. There are details of how they are doing in the February news letter which can be found here: Vulcan to the Sky Trust - News


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 13, 2007)

I saw a Vulcan flying back around 1974 at an airshow in Kissimmee, Florida - it is imagery burned into my memory, so impressive it was. But a private group getting one into the air? Impressive. Imagine finding enough people and money to fly, say, a 'restored' B-52. I hope this Vulcan flight happens!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 13, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to see the last one XL361 in North America after its finished its good bye tour of the continent. He arrived light on fuel in Goose Bay and put on an unbelievable air display on arrival . He really reefed it around that was *simply the best display I've ever seen by any aircraft *. 
He wrote the aircraft off during the display as it cracked or bent the spar (consensus was it was accidently on purpose)and as Goose was where they did all their lo level practice it became a gate Guardian 
I wish I still had the negatives


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 13, 2007)

I saw a similar show with a C-17. The only display that came close was a Canadian CF-18. Both stole the show over B-1, B-2, F-15s, A-10s and C-141s with live drops and airport defense firing blank .50s at the gateline. The C-17 is one impressive airplane when jacked around and performing STOL.

I would have loved to seen the Vulcan. Beautiful.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Mar 13, 2007)

Living in Lincolnshire (UK) I've seen Vulcans fly many times from Scampton,Finningley and Waddington,and seen XH558 fly many times at airshows.They always gave a great display and I miss them.
There are rumours that "something big" is going to happen soon at Bruntingthorpe and I will be there and I will keep you posted.
I took this pic in August 2006 of XH558 hopefully the next pic will have a bit more sky in it !


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 14, 2007)

I love that camo scheme and the all white flash resistant version. Both are uber-


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 14, 2007)

From wiki:

Although the Vulcan had a crew of up to seven, only the pilot and co-pilot were provided with ejector seats. This feature of the Vulcan has been the basis of significant criticism; there were instances of the pilot and co-pilot ejecting in an emergency leaving their colleagues to face death. The navigator plotter, navigator radar and electronics operator could only escape by leaving their seats and escaping out of the cockpit via the entrance door before the pilots had ejected. Their parachutes were opened automatically by static line. This door was situated underneath immediately forward of the front undercarriage and would have been a very tricky exercise if the latter was down at the time. The method of escape was practised regularly, and successfully put into action on more than one occasion, with all crew members surviving, but relied on the absence of g-forces which in other cases made it impossible.


----------



## Glider (Mar 15, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> From wiki:
> 
> Although the Vulcan had a crew of up to seven, only the pilot and co-pilot were provided with ejector seats. This feature of the Vulcan has been the basis of significant criticism; there were instances of the pilot and co-pilot ejecting in an emergency leaving their colleagues to face death. The navigator plotter, navigator radar and electronics operator could only escape by leaving their seats and escaping out of the cockpit via the entrance door before the pilots had ejected. Their parachutes were opened automatically by static line. This door was situated underneath immediately forward of the front undercarriage and would have been a very tricky exercise if the latter was down at the time. The method of escape was practised regularly, and successfully put into action on more than one occasion, with all crew members surviving, but relied on the absence of g-forces which in other cases made it impossible.




Victors had the same problem.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Mar 15, 2007)

The three guys in the back of the Vulcan (Air electronics Officer-Tactical Navigator-Radar Navigator) faced backwards and had "assist" seats.The 2 outboard ones swivelled inboard and the middle one swivelled 180 degrees.The seat cushions also inflated to help the crew stand quickly,but some backseaters didnt like this cos they thought if the seat didnt swivell for some reason, it may trap them under the chart table that ran across the width of the cockpit.
They used to keep the access door shiney so they could slide down it easier(the ladder was stowed in flight)
The Vulcan crew was 5 but could carry 7 on 2 little fold down seats(which i can tell you are not very comfy !)
I spent a few hours on one when I was an Air Cadet when the crew did 
engine runs/checks(they wouldnt let us fly !!)
As in nearly all military aircraft,there is not much room!!
This pic is taken from the starboard jump seat looking forward.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 18, 2007)

they give this a lot of coverage in Flypast which i buy every month, and yes they are hoping she'll fly by May/June this year because of the 25th celebrations of the Falklands war, thankfully it's more a question of when, not if the largest warbird in Europe will fly again! i can't wait to see her hopefully she'll make it down this end of the country!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 19, 2007)

And I love this shot...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice shot Matt.



the lancaster kicks ass said:


> they give this a lot of coverage in Flypast which i buy every month, and yes they are hoping she'll fly by May/June this year because of the 25th celebrations of the Falklands war, thankfully it's more a question of when, not if the largest warbird in Europe will fly again! i can't wait to see her hopefully she'll make it down this end of the country!



She is more likely to make it to you than she is to make it up here. Besides there is no Leuchars airshow this year because of runway improvements so it would be 2008 before I could see her if she comes this far North but damn she would be great to see.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 19, 2007)

*BEAUTIFUL!*


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 19, 2007)

That's exactly the view that is burned into my memory for 30 years! That
amazing bat wing in nearly 90 degree bank just above the trees, or so it appeared because of the scale of the thing. Real engineering artistry, that!


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm so glad you guys like the Vulcan
When it flies again I will get pix and post them....maybe a video
I'm getting excited now !!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2007)

Cool pic!


----------

